# Michael Chandler and Patricio Pitbull go at it on Twitter



## vinosteak (May 21, 2018)

Should Bellator make this fight?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hasn't this fight happened already?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Hasn't this fight happened already?


Chandler fought Patricky Freire twice but never Patricio.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it would definitely make a good match.


----------



## panzer723 (Feb 21, 2019)

I wonder what's Pitbull's chances on this fight, Chandler is too big.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

As said above, Patricio is close to the size of Frankie Edgar. Maybe a little too small for lightweight.

Patricio was soundly beating Ben Henderson when they fought up until that freak injury. Maybe he has a chance.


----------

